# Fuel Tank Leak...I Think???



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

I went to billy bowleggs sat. and got towed back. Before I put the boat in I put gas in it after 7 gallons fuel was blowing back out. This was the second time it held less than 10 gallons. I haven't run it much. But my fuel guage doesn't work so I had no clue as to how much fuel was in it. It holds78 gallons I just assumed it was full the first time it didn't hold much fuel and since I hadn't ridden it much I thought I topped it off the last time. We just ride it out to crab island and back. I have been having fuel in the hull and haven't figured out where it was comming from. Now I am thinking it must be a hole in the tank. As far as why it wasn't taking fuel all I can figure is the vent is clogged or something. Anyway it looks like I will have to take the top cap off to get to the tank or pull the inboard. The boat is a bayliner 2452 ciera it seems like it will be a pain no matter which route I take. Oh yea the tank is aluminum. I would like your opinions on my whole situation. Go ahead and give me crap for not having a working fuel guage.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Is thiassomething your going to do on your own or pay someone else to do it?i can do all of the above the first time around and you wont have to worry about it again.Leaking fuel tank is nothing to play around with especially with an inboard and bilges in the works.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I had the same thing happen in a little 17 foot runabout. It had an aluminum tank and it would not let me fill it unless I went really slow. I couldnt take the deck out or the tank out but I could reach under it and I felt a 4'' by 4'' corrosion hole that was soaked with fuel. I put about 10 pounds of JB weld on a big aluminum patch and covered the hole, sat the tank back down on it and let it dry, problem solved. Find the hole if you can


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

I had rather do it myself just for the fact of knowing what it costs to have someone work on a boat. I could prolly have myself cloned cheaper than paying someone to get that tank out lol. I am going to evaluate the situation a lil more I would rather seperate the cap from the hull rather than cut it all up. The cap is rather large though on this boat. I would hope I could get the lift on the tractor and just lift the back up enough to get the tank out. I just dred getting the bolts or rivets out around the cap. I just hate to keep dumping money in this thing. I am to tight to own this boat. lol Not to count the cj5 I have. What was I thinking.:doh


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

You would be surprised what i would charge for the work.Most fuel tanks have a removable deck built over them.Maybe your not looking hard enough.I would not try and repair it with some kind of epoxy.The pressure in the tank from the constant pounding is only gonna break lose with time.Tank needs to be cleared with exaust fumes and welded put back in with a working sending unit and guage can be hooked back up.Tank should also be coated with coal tar epoxy after the welds are finished to prevent future corrosion's and all hoses and connections laying on or around the tank need to be re routed.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl03_lblFullMessage">I put about 10 pounds of JB weld on a big aluminum patch and covered the hole, sat the tank back down on it and let it dry, problem solved.


Danger....Danger Will Roberson. [From Robby the Robot on Lost in Space]

New alum tank. Coal Tar epoxied. New Sending Unit and all new hoses. That is the way you fix it right.




> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl05_lblFullMessage">Most fuel tanks have a removable deck built over them.


Maybe....Maybe not. This is a 99 SeaVee

Center tank has hatch....The 2- 45gal tanks.....where the leaks were did not.






















B&D Welding can build you a nice tank out of 3/16... Have dual vent's installed. This will help with filling the tank faster. The guys at B&D know what it is.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

I am realizing what it is going to cost to fix this thing and it sucks. I was wanting to sale it now I will have to hack up the deck put an expensive tank in it and the price will prolly go down. Wish it would have just caught fire and sank. Has anyone heard of using a bladder inside of the old tank? I googled replacing the tank on a 2452 bayliner and a guy has step by step pics and it looks like a headache. He did an excellent job on his boat.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a common Bayliner problem. There is a Bayliner owners website. I remember several postings on there on how to change the tank out. Sorry, don't have the web address handy, but should be easy to find.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Also, poly tanks are available as well and wil never rot and as long as you bunk it tight, will not rupture under the pounding of the swells..
Brent


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

But they don't have baffles and the smell of gas permeates thru the plastic.


----------

